# Were is the ugly kids??



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

So was thinking its funny how everyone always says 
Ahhhh
How cute
Doll baby 
Pretty babies
Lets be honest some if these kids are ugly lol
When my Pygmy had twins I thought ugly I was ready to sell them .
But I know we are being nice
When my next doe kids if there ugly let me know cause I'm breeding for what people would like


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

There is a lot more to "pretty" than just looks.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

And nobody is going to say "ugly".


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Imthegrt1, who is to make the decision of which animal is cute and which animal is ugly?

You want US to tell you if your animals are ugly, because you are breeding for what OTHER people would like? Somehow that doesn't add up right.

We all have our own preferences on goats and what we like. My mother isn't fond of LaManchas because their lack of ears creeps her out, but I think they are absolutely lovely. A lot of people like goats with tons of coloration and markings, but I prefer the white-body-red-head coloration that Boers give. Everyone is different, and there is a goat for everyone.

If anyone on here can bring themselves to call a newborn goat kid 'ugly', then they probably don't have feelings, and they cant be justified as a very nice member. If someone feels the need to say it, there is no stopping them. But in my opinion, I don't think there are many people who come on here to insult what someone else might think is great.

We are all entitled to our own opinions, whatever they are.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

And cute is in the eye of the beholder. I have a friend that thinks Lamancha's are all ugly because of their ears. I adore their little almost earless heads.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

TrinityRanch said:


> If anyone on here can bring themselves to call a newborn goat kid 'ugly', then they probably don't have feelings, and they cant be justified as a very nice member. If someone feels the need to say it, there is no stopping them. But in my opinion, I don't think there are many people who come on here to insult what someone else might think is great.
> 
> We are all entitled to our own opinions, whatever they are.


Then I must be a mean person with no feelings! Lol, I would never tell someone that their animal is ugly, but if asked I will critique conformation.

I actually have looked at a few of my baby goats and though "oh dear *gosh * that is an ugly kid"

But when I say "ugly" I'm NEVER thinking color, conformation is key in what I judge, then disposition, then color. 
The animal could have an ugly disposition, or an ugly conformational makeup, etc.

Color is never something to judge (unless you have purebreds and it does not conform to breed standards).


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Never mind was just a joke thread don't take it to heart. I figure most people would like to hear real comments. Since most are adults!but I'll delete thread


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Not all kids are lookers, but all kids are precious!  My favorite kid from this year really wasn't a great lookin' kid ... I named him Little Guy. He was skinny, lanky, and just pieced together a tad strangely. But he is my angel, and I love the heck out of him. Is he beautiful? Yes, one of the most beautiful kids I know. Outwardly? Well, maybe not.  But he does have a precious face.


----------



## rhodalee (Feb 11, 2013)

If I was going to buy another goat I would take my hubby with me so if he sad one was ugly I would buy that one. That's why I bought my car he thought the cube was ugly but its a great car so if he thought it was an ugly goat it would be a good goat


----------

